# How do you keep a black goat black?



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I've copper bolused her but she's still turning brown. How do people keep there black goats black???


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I know for horses you can feed paprika and a certain kind of oil, don't know if it would work for goats. Some just sunbleach horribly....(since the bolus hasn't helped any, I'm assuming sunbleaching is a likely culprit)


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I wonder if it is genetic? My black goats stay black. I don't do anything other than give them good alfalfa and good loose minerals. And BOSS in a little grain. 

Jan


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Fittin it in Farm said:


> I've copper bolused her but she's still turning brown. How do people keep there black goats black???


When did you bolus? Most people are reporting starting to see improvement after a few months. Can you have her blood checked to see if she is still deficient?


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't think it's genetic. Ive heard of lots of people with the same issue.

She got bolus a few months ago and they get free choice Sweetlix mineral. We just moved and we now have copper pipes to the barn and I'm wondering if that will give her more copper. I have other's that are showing issues (fish tail and color's fading) but she's very noticable. They spend most of there time in the barn so I don't think it's fading.


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

With black show horses, they are never let out in the sun. Only let out to graze at night.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

When I sheved her this weekend. You can still see the brown. Do copper pipes help with copper?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Possibly but not sure. Maybe more if they lick them. :laugh: 
Do you have a vet that can have bloodwork done and see if she is still really deficient maybe she needs to be bloused again.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought you couldnt really test for copper?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It takes a liver biopsy to test for copper acurately. Since tou're seeing issues in more than one goat you do need to look for the problem. One of the things that can cause copper deficiency is excess iron. In the water, using a steel tank for water, excess mollases in feed or minerals...Iron ties up the copper so it can't be used.Also a black goat is usually going to show the problem first but, usually the whole herd has the problem.
Also, I've seen on here alot of people worried about Oding there goats on copper. In reality Copper Oxide, which is what bolus is, has very low bioavailability. It would be pretty much impossible to poison a goat on copper oxide, it is regularly used in sheep to help control parasites. Copper Sulfate on the other hand is very poisonous at high levels and it is the one you feed your goats every day in feed and minerals.
Your copper pipes to the barn contain high levels of lead, the reason they are out lawed for use in houses. Lead might also tie up nutrients. It helps to let the water run for a minute before using it to flush the lead laden water out of the pipes.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

goathiker said:


> Your copper pipes to the barn contain high levels of lead, the reason they are out lawed for use in houses. Lead might also tie up nutrients. It helps to let the water run for a minute before using it to flush the lead laden water out of the pipes.


Not sure if meant lead pipes? Lead pipes are outlawed for home water supply use. Most homes DO have copper piping at least in So Cal where I grew up and also here in NJ.

There is a blood test to see copper levels in goats but now upon more research it seams that it can be inaccurate and goathiker is correct that liver biopsy is the most accurate test. :sigh:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I should change that to may contain lead. I'm thinking barn, old copper piping...could be wrong. The lead was in the solder used to put them together and the solder is outlawed for drinking water use. Newer copper pipes don't have this.


----------



## Fittin it in Farm (Apr 10, 2011)

This would be newer copper pipes. So they should be ok. I was starting to worry for a minute.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

My black goats are so black they shine. I bet they have a bit of brown back in the line somewhere. I had several babies this year that were black with a hint of red highlights.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I used to add copper sulfate to the Sweetlix mineral and it worked great, but then I started reading about chronic copper deficiencies, and I stopped. On plain Sweetlix, the goats' fur turned "rusty", so I decided to get a mineral without iron, Cargill Right Now Onyx.
Problem is, I've already waited a couple weeks for it, and now they say it might be another week more. I'm getting impatient, and the goats' coats are getting worse!

I do have a "black" doe that is not truly black. She shows some brown even when she is getting enough copper.


----------

